# Thread Protector



## rex21 (Sep 3, 2015)

I recently purchased a collet closer and collet set for my 9c. It came with the spindle adapter but no thread protector. Sounded like a good project since they run about $30 just for the nut.

First made a copy of the spindle nose to use as a GO gage. I used aluminum since there was a large enough piece in the shop. The groove was cut way too deep, I made a miscalculation. 




I used the Cushman chuck that came on the lathe to check my work.

All I had large enough for the nut was a piece of 2" cold rolled. I did not have an internal threading tool so one had to be made from 5/8" A2 scrap and a drill bit ground into a threading bit. I tried hardening the drill bit myself after being ground.



It worked ok at best cutting in steel. Would work fine in aluminum I think. The threads work, but are not nice to look at. Thread fit is fine but has kind of a rough finish.



The nut does function and will remove the adaptor from the spindle like it was meant to do. If I was getting paid by the hour, this project only cost me about $200. This was my first time single point threading internal threads.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice work, both the thread protector and the tooling to make it. That's what its' all about. 

Tom


----------



## David VanNorman (Sep 4, 2015)

Next time use a set of wires . measure over the wires and when you get the same figure on the piece you  are making your there.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 4, 2015)

I have 3 of them in different lengths. My boring head and end mill holder 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with a #3MT sticks out pretty far and my normal thread protector wouldn't pull it out. ..Bob


----------



## rex21 (Sep 4, 2015)

This was really just practice. At some point I will be making an ER32 collet chuck. I got some practice internal threading and also got my spindle copy out of it. 

Plus I needed the nut. 

And its been kinda dead in here.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 4, 2015)

That's exactly why I made my first 20 was to practice internal threading for my ER-40 collet chuck. Then I sold them on ebay and almost paid for my lathe...Bob


----------



## brino (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi rex,

Great job!
Even if the results are not perfect you learned a great deal in the effort, your next project will be even easier.

-brino


----------

